
What Tau Sounds Like - msvan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3174T-3-59Q
======
edran
I think it would be interesting to see how this changes when you fix the
distance between numbers on the chromatic scale (e.g. using only semitones or
whole tones) to make it less arbitrary.

